# TCI Expo 2010



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 3, 2010)

Who all is going?

I'll be there all three days.


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2010)

Green meets Steel.....Ill be there!


LXT.........


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep, looking forward to it-got to pick up some ceu's.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 3, 2010)

5 days for me--doing the CTSP too.

See you all in the classes and on the floor!


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Oct 3, 2010)

Me too, CTSP! I'm stoked.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 4, 2010)

*Looking to share room*

I just signed up. I'm looking for someone to share a room with since I'll be flyin' solo. I need a room from the 9th to the 12th.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 4, 2010)

Considering it. Kinda pricey but it looks like there will be some good classes.


----------



## treevet (Oct 5, 2010)

I am considering taking my GM to the EHAP day. He's never been to one and I could use some brushing up. It's been a while.

Anyone have any comments on the class.?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> I am considering taking my GM to the EHAP day. He's never been to one and I could use some brushing up. It's been a while.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the class.?



I can't help much, it's been too long for me also.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> I am considering taking my GM to the EHAP day. He's never been to one and I could use some brushing up. It's been a while.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the class.?



I probably should go to it but not sure if I want the extra night in the hotel at $159. Eric and I will be there Thurs through Sat though. Specifically interested in the crane and rigging classes myself.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the expo's website? I lost the brochure would like to go depending on the cost.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 5, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Does anyone have a link to the expo's website? I lost the brochure would like to go depending on the cost.



http://www.treecareindustry.org/public/meetings_tci_expo.htm

I think the early registration ends on Oct 8


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 5, 2010)

*Bummer ! No CEU's listed.*

I might consider going, since I am sadly remiss on my CEU's for my ISA certification, and I might actually enjoy going. Does anyone know if they transfer to ISA?

Their website has this to say on the topic in the FAQ page:

"Can I earn CEUs at TCI EXPO?
_Yes, over 60 hours of education will be offered during TCI EXPO. Check back at at later date for more details._"

That is pretty weak, given that they are supposedly offering some educational seminars. I suspect that it boils down to conflict/cooperation with ISA since they are different trade organizations. Or perhaps they haven't figured out what the seminars will be? It seems hard to believe that they don't know what CEU's they will be offering on their own educational seminars.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the brochure:

http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/EXPO/Brochure.pdf

The CEU's are on page 12

I had some trouble navigating the site also.


----------



## squad143 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd like to but this is my busy time. Had a micro-burst blow through recently which added to an already busy schedule. Trying to get most jobs completed before the snow hits, but am telling customers that it may be spring before I can get to their trees.

For those going, enjoy the seminar. Wish I was there.


----------



## Darin (Oct 14, 2010)

I think my wife and I are going to go. Would love to meet some of you!!!


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm solo and I have an extra bed available in my room which is booked from the 9th to the 12th at the William Penn Omni. Would love to share the room to split the cost if anyone is interested. Send me a PM.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 17, 2010)

4th in a row for me, tradeshow's alot better than ISA. Need CEUs for ISA and CTSP. 

Also have a booth promoting the first ever North American Tree Conference and Climbing Competition in Savannah, GA Feb 19 -22, 2011. This is the official alternate for those that can't make Australia. Southern Chapter, UAA and SCA are co-hosting.

The Climbing Comp is ISA sanctioned with competitors from the US, Canada and Mexico expected. Come by the booth (where ever it is) and get some updates. The 2012 NATCC is already scheduled for Murfreesboro, TN in March.:rockn:


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 27, 2010)

Yaaa. I'll be there all three days.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 28, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> The 2012 NATCC is already scheduled for Murfreesboro, TN in March.:rockn:


Why, when the ITCC will be 4 months later in Oregon?

TM I hear the ice a-crackin' here...


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2010)

There was a year when the Canadians brought down a case of Molson Brador.

Mmmmmmmmm.​


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 28, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Why, when the ITCC will be 4 months later in Oregon?
> 
> TM I hear the ice a-crackin' here...



They're trying to make it an annual event like Europe and Asia. Scott P. is running it.


----------



## Darin (Oct 28, 2010)

I am staying at a Ramada near the convention center. Anyone know anything good in Pittsburgh? My wife and I want to see the good of the city!!! Maybe a place for a meet and greet? I would love to meet some of you.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 30, 2010)

Darin said:


> I am staying at a Ramada near the convention center. Anyone know anything good in Pittsburgh? My wife and I want to see the good of the city!!! Maybe a place for a meet and greet? I would love to meet some of you.



The woman and I are going to the Carnegie Science Center on Saturday. I've never been there and it's geared more towards kids but I've heard good things about it.

That's about all I can say. I don't go to Pittsburgh too often.


----------



## Darin (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike.....leaving on Saturday afternoon!!!


----------



## lxt (Nov 1, 2010)

Darin,

check out MT washington/ by way of the incline!! really nice view, they also have a ferry service to take you back n forth across the river.

science center is cool as is the aviary.....other than sports attractions and Primanti bros. restaurant not a whole lot thats going on!!

beware of the road construction & in downtown pittsburgh its a nightmare, prepare for gridlock, Ill prolly park over at northside & take the ferry across...watch it wont be operating that day, LOL

see you guys there!!!



LXT................


----------



## Darin (Nov 1, 2010)

We will do all those you recommended. I appreciate you telling us!!! I will be looking forward to it. Again, I would love to meet up with a few of you. I will wear my AS gear. Currently I have a goatee (the wife likes it?) and am on the short side of a good work out routine but am not a blob either. So if any of you see me....hunt me down.

I want to meet with some of you as I feel it would be a great way to improve the site...just listening.

Talk to all of you soon.


----------



## sprung22 (Nov 8, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys! I'll be there. I was at ISA back in 2004. It's a fun town. One thing I would recommend is eating at one of the Primanti Bros. restaurants. I'm from Philly and when you visit you go to Gino's or Pat's for steaks. In Pittsburgh you go to Primanti Bros. and don't forget to get the Iron City Beer with that unbelievable sandwich.

http://www.primantibrothers.com/


----------



## Xtra (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll be there. 
We try to make it a mini-vacation, so I'll be there with the wife and my 2 sons (7 & 12). They get a kick out of all the equipment on the show floor.


----------



## Darin (Nov 9, 2010)

Not bringing the kids but they would enjoy that. I would get wore out chasing them around.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahh sounds like fun!


----------



## Xtra (Nov 9, 2010)

The kids like trying to collect souveniers from the booths on the show floor and they've lucked out in the past by being given Vermeer hardhats off the banquet tables.
While I'm in the conferences my wife take them site seeing around town.

Last time I was in Pittsburgh was '04 for the ISA and my little guy was still in a stoller . . . jeez time flies, before you know it he'll be buying us rounds at the bar


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be driving home Thurs night and then stay at the Hampton Fri night.

I'll be wearing a white Penn State hat.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll be in Midday Thursday. My cell is 317-407-5113. By all means, ring me up. I'm on a quest to personally meet all 36,454 Arboristsite members, as well as Tree****, Tree***** and Arb****.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a great time at the expo! I was there most of the day Friday and a couple hours Saturday morn. It was my first expo and I am more or less...impressed . I met alot of cool people and learned some things . I would go again in a heartbeat . HHMMMM Connecticut isn't all THAT far...


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you ever seen so much tree gear in one place at one time?

I have a few photos, wish I had taken more. I swear, though, there were booths wall-to-wall. The Sherrill booth has swollen to 1/4 acre and I saw more innovative products _this year_ than any other TCIA I've been to. 

Given the excellent lineup of speakers this year, that Pittsburgh is a beautiful city on the river, and the weather was just crisp and perfect, I just had the best time I've ever had at an Expo. 

Let me get some of those pictures together.


----------



## trimmerman151 (Nov 14, 2010)

I really liked the tree they had set up on the floor and there was alot of cool gear to look at gllad i dont have a credit card


----------



## skid row (Nov 14, 2010)

Awsome show!! 
So much cool gear under one roof, I felt like a kid in a candy store.
Got to meet alot of good people.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 14, 2010)

took a trip out there. seen some nice gear. kinda p/o they close an expo @ 1 on a sat! not many guys with one gig will take a thurs. fri. off work on a nice work week to go to a tree expo.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2010)

trimmerman151 said:


> I really liked the tree they had set up on the floor and there was alot of cool gear to look at gllad i dont have a credit card



Yes, the tree was remarkable. This was the biggest tree I have _ever_ seen at an Expo. Look at this baby..... OAK, OMG, the tree was bigger than it looks in the picture, but this shot gives a pretty good perspective.

This is Kevin Bingham giving a live SRT demo on Saturday morning of the newly developed Singing Rope Wrench, its first public appearance.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2010)

One more image on this debut performance. I hope I put the pictures together so that you can see them good.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 14, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> One more image on this debut performance. I hope I put the pictures together so that you can see them good.



I missed that, thanks for posting. Does he have any videos of use in action?

I would of liked to meet more of you but I kept pretty busy gathering ceu(s).

I did get to meet Blakes and Reg though.

Overall I had a great time.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 14, 2010)

I also was alittle surprised they closed down so early on a Saturday . Didn't really matter to me but still seemed strange . I was lovn the prices for the arborwear . I bought a coat n a pair of pants. And a hat too just for good measure!! I took some pictures from the walk way, one shows the tree pretty good. I shoulda took 4 pictures that woulda showed the entire show but I just tookem with my phone not given it much thought.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice the dude climbn just to the right of the tree in photo 1. Just noticed that..kinda cool.


----------



## trimmerman151 (Nov 14, 2010)

unfortunely I had to leave just as they started the srt demo on sat. but was there thur. and fri. and went to alot of good seminars and classes. I really liked dwayne neustaeter from arboriculture canada and todd kramer I learned alot.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Does he have any videos of use in action?



Ahhh.......I found one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgoxihou-8

Very impressive!


----------



## PinnaclePete (Nov 14, 2010)

For those that couldn't make it, a sample of what you could be had.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I missed that, thanks for posting. Does he have any videos of use in action?
> 
> I would of liked to meet more of you but I kept pretty busy gathering ceu(s).
> 
> ...



You find a good place to eat there, Mike? Lol. Eric and I were averaging about 5 meals a day there was so much tasty food in the downtown area. The show was good. I agree with the above poster about Todd Kramer. Excellent speaker with some good info on rigging and crane work. We will be getting a GRCS after his talks. Not sure when, but it WILL happen. Spent a lot of time wandering around the expo floor and had decidedly seen everything so we boogied out of town after Saturday's classes. All in all I enjoyed myself but doubt I'll be attending another one unless I decide to get my cert and need CEU's. The info was good, but not a lot I didn't already know.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, found some Italian food 

I also picked up the new petzl alveo vent:

http://www.petzl.com/en/pro/verticality/helmets/lightweight-helmets/alveo-vent

It's really comfortable but I can't get the visor to try with it until March. It even has a place to mount a headlamp.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2010)

Pinnacle and Ace, thank you for the pictures. You both did great!

Let me introduce these images for anyone who didn't make it this year, the convention and expo were held at the Pittsburgh Convention Center, right at the edge of the Ohio River. There was an upper-level, glass-walled hamster-tube walkway that went right through and over top of the Expo hall floor. That's how we got these 'looking down on' shots.

It's the first convention center I've see whose roof incorporates skylights designed to let in natural light. The roof, where there are no skylights, is covered in photovoltaic panels that actively generate electricity that by equivalence, could power 1,800 homes. They have expansive areas on the second level where you can step outside and instead of concrete, you can walk around on well-maintained LAWN. Yes, they had lawn on the outdoor walking areas and the rain runoff from the roof is collected and percolated through these grass beds before being released to groundwater runoff. There were clearly marked recycling bins throughout both the convention center and the adjacent Westin Hotel. Personally, I found this notable and it enhanced my overall experience that big corporate entities like a hotel/convention center can be responsible leaders in the green revolution. Very appropriate for a green industry such as ours.


I'm gonna try something. I'm going to take Pinnacle's two and Ace's three images, make them all 10" wide to fill the page on your computer screen, then place them one after another, all five of them. 

Scroll down slowly. You'll see Stihl, and Husqvarna, Redmax, Echo, Jonsered, Toro. The Japanese came in to represent Silky. You'll see cranes, crane trucks, arborist trucks and an explosion of mini-lifts; 90 footers, 120 footers, all there under one roof. We had all the chipper manufacturers, each displaying their lineup of chippers and stump grinders. Altec, Conehead, Morbark, Vermeer, Bandit. I ate lunch with the president of Bandit Industries, not every day you get to do that. I was honored to have bought dinner for the Michigan State Women's Tree Climbing Champion.

All our catalog suppliers were there; Bailey's, with Jerry Beranek there in person, Sherrill, with Tobe out there mixing it up with all the Arborists. Karl Keummerling, Cutter's Choice, American Arborist Supply, and there were more. Then we had the rope manufacturers; Sampson, New England, All-Gear, all there, in person to talk to and discuss the stuff they make, that we hang our lives on.

And our hardware suppliers. Greg Good, developer of the GRCS was there, Petzl had a huge booth, ISC was there, Klein, Jameson, Buckingham; dudes, I could go on and on. The TCIA website has a complete listing of all the vendors who were there for _one reason_; to cater to our market. 

This is what TCIA is: They are a business with the role of providing OUR TREE CARE INDUSTRY the leadership and resources we need to be a professional, legitimate and respected industry. At the TCIA Expo, they pull together our profession with our industry suppliers and heavy emphasis on education so we can spend a few golden days to facilitate becoming the best Arborists we can possibly be. If _that's_ not good support and leadership, I don't know what is.

The weather was great. Pittsburgh was an excellent city to host our annual convention.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 16, 2010)

Why did they have trucks on the floor that were already painted up in company colors? We're these 2011 models? When I went to the Expo in CT a few years back, none of the rigs were lettered.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys buy them in advance, have them displayed at the show, and then drive them home. Day one, I saw a mini-lift with a SOLD tag on it. I asked, "Did you make a sale here already?" then got the scoop that this one was a pre-order.

This can work great if the show is close to your home.


----------



## Darin (Nov 17, 2010)

Very Good advice TM----I don't think I would want to put that timberwolf log splitter in my overhead bin on the airplane. I would rather have them just send it to me. They were looking pretty nice!!!


----------

